# Sennheiser Announces Four New Headphones @ CES 2017



## AxelCloris

Today Sennheiser is announcing the first consumer product in their AMBEO 3D audio line, the *AMBEO Smart Surround* in-ear headphone. The Smart Surround appears to be a normal pair of in-ears at first glance, but upon a closer inspection you'll find it contains a pair of microphones as well, one on each ear. This enables anyone with an AMBEO Smart Surround to capture and playback their own binaural recordings. Binaural recordings are captured in a way that allows the listener to feel as though they're actually at the recording, but until recently the methods of capturing the audio was often cumbersome and awkward.
  
 There's been a resurgence in binaural recordings in recent years thanks to the continued growth of the headphone industry as well as recent advances in augmented and virtual reality. While video technology has advanced by leaps and bounds over the past decade, the recording practices used to capture audio for these experiences was slower to catch up. Dr. Andreas Sennheiser was quoted as saying, "t_oday’s consumers are accustomed to capturing incredibly realistic video, producing 4K and 360° videos. Yet as mainstream technology makes immersive visual experiences ever more accessible, the power and emotion of this footage is too often let down by the quality of sound that these devices can capture. AMBEO Smart Surround is an innovative solution that closes this gap._"
  
  ​ AMBEO Smart Surround In-Ear​  
 Sennheiser is also unveiling a new headphone aimed squarely at the music listener in the form of their new *MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless*, also known as the HD1 Wireless in some markets. Yes, Sennheiser is releasing a wireless version of the much-loved MOMENTUM in-ear headphone, and they've done so in a very Sennheiser way. They've retained the streamlined enclosure found on the MOMENTUM in-ear, a shape I happen to adore. It looks solid and, if it retains the musicality of the MOMENTUM in-ear that came before it, it'll possess a sound that matches the svelte looks.
  
 Sennheiser has incorporated a wireless neckband to provide us with a Bluetooth 4.1 connection, aptX and AAC support to connect wirelessly with our favorite devices. There's a three-button remote built into the band as well for music controls and a microphone for easy phone calls. Sennheiser say we can expect around 10 hours of battery life from the new MOMENTUM Wireless. There's even NFC one-touch Bluetooth pairing for use with compatible devices like smartphones and DAPs.
  
  ​ MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless​  
 Rounding off Sennheiser's announcement today are the first Bluetooth offerings in their HD 4 series, the *HD 4.50BTNC* and *HD 4.40BT* headphones. Both models run on Bluetooth 4.0 and support aptX for high quality wireless audio. They have NFC for easy pairing with wireless devices and cup mounted controls for music playback. There's an integrated microphone as well should you want to use voice commands or take calls when connected to a smartphone. There are a few differences as well. The HD 4.50BTNC features Sennheiser's NoiseGard(TM) active noise cancellation (ANC) technology and comes with a protective case rather than the soft pouch supplied with the HD 4.40BT.
  
 Sennheiser's Head of Portfolio Management Lifestyle Ian Kuan describes them as being "_...designed for always-on, always-connected customers for whom the enjoyment of media and music can be part of every day and every hour._" It shows that they're targeting the always-connected customer because they've made sure both models can survive a full day with their 25 hour battery life. The HD 4.50BTNC is expected to run around 19 hours with the ANC enabled, long enough for most international travelers. Should anyone happen to run out of juice while on the go, both models can be used wired so the music never stops.
  
  ​ HD 4.50BTNC (left) and HD 4.40BT (right)​  
 The HD 4.40BT will be available later this month while the HD 4.50BTNC is expected to ship in February.


----------



## conquerator2

Cool! Though I was hoping for something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Too soon I guess


----------



## TMoney

Amazing showing... oh wait... never mind.


----------



## Daroid

Thanks for the report. But sigh... where's the HDVD820, or a HDVD800 in black, with remote control and DSD support?


----------



## Sound Eq

i am sure more and more Bt heapdhones will come out and compete after apple removed the headphone input, now what is needed a BT headphone to handle mqa without down sampling via BT, and then the era of being tethered is over


----------



## Evshrug

The proof will be in the listening, you know? Interesting that they made so many wireless models at once, I wonder if their audio transmission quality is approaching Sennheiser's decent but partially discontinued RF line.

The Ambeo is the most interesting one to me, as I really feel there's something to be said for the binaural experience. I've gotta wonder about it though... you basically have to go somewhere to record a binaural experience.

Where would I go? Recording a concert would barely make use of the binaural feature even if I had amazing seats, and the decibel level probably would be REALLY hot, so not sure I would bother unless I just wanted the nostalgia. Would be better suited to a smaller-scale acoustic performance, again with great seats/place to stand, where the binaural would come into its own to place the performers in a particular place.

And then, should the recorder stand still? We naturally sway or make micro head movements so our brain can compare and better create a 3D image, but go too far and later on I would be listening to my dancing performance as much as the audio, and I just don't know if that would enhance or detract from my playback experience... but I'm pretty sure it could annoy others if I distributed my binaural recordings and I wasn't mindful of my motion performance.

That leads to the next thing, what would the experience be like with binaural recordings made from other people's heads? Overall it would be fine, sure, but head-shapes (and the recording "performance" and "environment" mentioned above) all affect the sound character of the resultant audio file, some of them would be great and some recordings will be weird to the point of annoying. And obviously, this Ambeo system is irrelivant for playback of already recorded material, and can't do anything for VR gaming or pre-recorded movies to create a virtual binaural mix. This kind of product is begging for an accompanying community share service, where people can share, rate, subscribe, catalog and categorize recordings, and maybe then it would make a strong niche following.

I personally feel like it is best suited for non-musical performances at all. When I'm at home or in bed, it would be nice to relive walks in the woods, an aviary, sitting at the beach, literally recordings of recreational environments. Also, would be boss for first-person interviews, like talking to a vendor at CES or CanJam, I think it could help the viewer zone in on the speaker (not as well as a shotgun mic) while feeling part of the experience, maybe picking up side conversations. This could be an interesting piece of a YouTuber's toolkit.


----------



## akg fanboy

Cool to see sennheiser doing the wireless neck brace thing too. But even wired, the momentum iems were some of the worst v shaped iems I have ever used


----------



## Metrops

Was hoping for some HD750s, guess I will just get the HD700 then


----------



## akg fanboy

Personally I don't think we will see a 750 for a long time, and I don't see a minor 700s revision coming out too since the hd700 does not have a lack of bass. Just a huge upper mids dip


----------



## Malfunkt

Wow, definitely interested in AMBEO!
  
  


evshrug said:


> The proof will be in the listening, you know? Interesting that they made so many wireless models at once, I wonder if their audio transmission quality is approaching Sennheiser's decent but partially discontinued RF line.
> 
> The Ambeo is the most interesting one to me, as I really feel there's something to be said for the binaural experience....





> This could be an interesting piece of a YouTuber's toolkit.


 
  
 I have a big interest in binaural sound. These appear as more made to accompany existing web media production setups rather than the high-end binaural equipment that is out there. Interesting, as it seems like a pretty small yet growing niche for Sennheiser to gamble on.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

akg fanboy said:


> Personally I don't think we will see a 750 for a long time, and I don't see a minor 700s revision coming out too since the hd700 does not have a lack of bass. Just a huge upper mids dip


 
 I seem to recall seeing http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD700.pdf that there is a HUGE impedance increase at around 100hz where impedance hits nearly 400 ohms.  Is this why some say that in the bass to low-mids there is a droop as well?  
  
 Also, what is defined on head-fi as lows, low-mids, mids, upper-mids, highs, etc. so that it's easier for me to understand what frequencies are considered "existent" where.
  
 (Link goes to actual site with graphs and charts)


----------



## akg fanboy

ganzosrevenge said:


> I seem to recall seeing http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD700.pdf that there is a HUGE impedance increase at around 100hz where impedance hits nearly 400 ohms.  Is this why some say that in the bass to low-mids there is a droop as well?
> 
> Also, what is defined on head-fi as lows, low-mids, mids, upper-mids, highs, etc. so that it's easier for me to understand what frequencies are considered "existent" where.
> 
> (Link goes to actual site with graphs and charts)


 
 well the lows is just a vague term for bass, usually around the mid bass and anything below that. Lower mids/mid bass I like to define as 300hz-1000hz or so. Upper mids/lower treble I like to refer as above 2khz and under 4khz.

 The hd700 is far from having a drop off in the bass to lower mid transition, they have a little sub bass drop off though like most if not all open back dynamics


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Ah, OK.
  
 (And I'd love to see an HD700s or HD750 as well)


----------



## Metrops

ganzosrevenge said:


> Ah, OK.
> 
> (And I'd love to see an HD700s or HD750 as well)


 
  
  
 Better not come out as soon as I buy my HD 700, haha


----------



## justrest

What about IE800s or IE900?


----------



## Sennheiser

Thanks for sharing, @AxelCloris! I'll share the links and full press releases below:
  
http://www.sennheiser.com/ces-2017
http://www.sennheiser.com/momentum-in-ear-wireless
http://www.sennheiser.com/hd-1-in-ear-wireless
http://www.sennheiser.com/hd-4-40
http://www.sennheiser.com/hd-4-50
  
  
SENNHEISER’S EVERYDAY AUDIO HEROES ARE NOW WIRELESS At CES 2017, Sennheiser is launching the HD 4.50BTNC and HD 4.40BT – two new wireless headsets for brilliant, everyday listening pleasure. The first Bluetooth models in the audio specialist’s popular HD 4 series combine high-quality Sennheiser sound with the freedom of wireless listening in a robust, affordable headphone. The HD 4.50BTNC additionally features Sennheiser’s NoiseGard™ active noise cancellation for a listening experience free from any distractions.
  
 The closed back, around-ear headphones have been created to be perfect everyday companions for wireless listening on the move. “The HD 4.50BTNC and HD 4.40BT are designed for always-on, always-connected customers for whom the enjoyment of media and music can be part of every day and every hour,” explains Ivan Kuan, Head of Portfolio Management Lifestyle at Sennheiser.
  
 Thanks to Sennheiser’s NoiseGardTM active noise cancellation technology, users can enjoy music without any distractions with the HD 4.50BTNC: By intelligently filtering out ambient noise, this system lets the detailed acoustic response of the proprietary Sennheiser 32mm drivers shine.
  
 Both HD 4.50BTNC and HD 4.40BT employ the advanced wireless technology and audio codec of Bluetooth 4.0 and aptX to deliver true wireless Hi-Fi sound. Alongside great performance, the new headsets offer ease of use, comfort and convenience. They feature NFC for simple pairing with compatible devices and intuitive ear-cup mounted controls for changing tracks and for making calls via the integrated microphone. Wearing comfort is assured by their ergonomically designed ear pads.
  
 HD 4.50BTNC and HD 4.40BT feature excellent battery life, letting listeners enjoy wireless sound for up to 25 hours. With ANC enabled, the HD 4.50BTNC still allows for up to 19 hours of wireless, distraction-free listening. A battery-free listening mode is also possible via a supplied detachable cable. Elegant and minimalistic, the new wireless headphones have been crafted from durable materials that make them tough enough to be everyday audio companions. With their collapsible design, the HD 4.50BTNC and HD 4.40BT fold away compactly. For easy storage, the HD 4.50BTNC comes with a protective case, while the HD 4.40BT can be stored in the supplied soft pouch.
  
 The new HD 4.40BT will be available from January 2017, while the HD 4.50BTNC will be available from February.
  
 CES 2017 is held in Las Vegas from January 5-8. To experience and learn more about HD 4.50BTNC, HD 4.40BT and other new products, visit Sennheiser in South Hall 1, Booth 20606.
  
  ​ HD 4.50BTNC (left) and HD 4.40BT (right)​


----------



## Sennheiser

SENNHEISER DEBUTS MOMENTUM IN-EAR WIRELESS AT CES  
 Sennheiser’s MOMENTUM headphone range represents the perfect fusion of sound and style: Uncompromised sound performance meets minimalist design and carefully selected materials. At CES 2017, held in Las Vegas from January 5 to 8, the audio specialist goes one step further by unveiling the new MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless. Combining a leading-edge acoustic design with Bluetooth 4.1, AAC codec support and Qualcomm® apt-X™, the new neckband headphone has been designed to enhance the experience of listening to music on mobile devices – for the ultimate portable MOMENTUM experience.
  
  
 Uncompromising sound quality, progressive technology and high-quality materials in a minimalist design: Sennheiser redefined the world of headphones with its MOMENTUM range. In the creation of these iconic headphones, the audio specialist was inspired by people who follow their vision, striving for the new and pushing the world ahead. With the MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless, Sennheiser now adds ear-canal headphones with Bluetooth connectivity to the acclaimed range.
  
 “MOMENTUM headphones are inspired by people that push boundaries and refuse to compromise in fulfilling their ambition,” said Dr. Christian Ern, Head of Portfolio Management Audiophile at Sennheiser. “With the new MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless, we are bringing this ethos to a compact Bluetooth neckband headphone.”
  
 Elegant in every detail, the MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless has been designed for an uncompromised experience. Its stainless steel in-ear sound tunnels have been custom machined to deliver superior acoustic precision: This high quality dynamic speaker system brings the signature MOMENTUM sound to a compact in-ear headphone, with a powerful bass response, detailed vocal projection and a great sound stage. Thanks to Bluetooth 4.1, AAC codec support, and Qualcomm® apt-X™ compatibility, this true hi-fi sound is delivered with crystal-clear wireless transmission.
  
AN ELEGANT COMPANION TO MOBILE DEVICES With a great 10-hour battery life, the MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless can be enjoyed throughout the day. An integrated three-button remote and high-quality microphone are incorporated into the neckband, making it easy to stay connected and make phone calls and control music on the go. MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless supports convenient multi-connection with up to 2 devices at once, with 3-way calling support. Ease of use is further enhanced by NFC one-touch Bluetooth pairing with smart devices, an intuitive system of voice prompts to notify of pairing status and to provide battery life warnings, a vibration alert for incoming calls and support of USB audio with USB charging.
  
 Like all MOMENTUM headphones, the MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless represents a perfect marriage of style and substance, with high-quality materials, superb comfort and lasting durability. The ergonomic around-the-neck design and soft sheepskin nappa leather stitched onto the neckband offer all-day listening comfort. Ear adapters in four different sizes are provided for optimized fit in the ear canals to allow excellent attenuation of ambient noise. Meanwhile, premium materials such as stainless steel, the mirrored chrome finish, and tough, impact-resistant polycarbonate give the MOMENTUM In Ear Wireless the strength for a life on the move.
  
 Sennheiser’s MOMENTUM In-Ear Wireless will be available from January 2017.
  
​


----------



## Sennheiser

CAPTURE YOUR WORLD IN 3D At CES 2017, held in Las Vegas from January 5 to 8, Sennheiser is showcasing for the first time the new AMBEO® Smart Surround – a compact earphone for immersive 3D audio recording. This breakthrough product lets consumers capture and listen to binaural audio recordings on their smartphones with unprecedented simplicity. Following the unveiling of Sennheiser’s AMBEO 3D audio technology program and the introduction of the AMBEO VR Mic at CES 2016, the Smart Surround will be the audio specialist’s first AMBEO consumer product.
  
 Binaural audio delivers an incredibly immersive 3D experience, placing the listener inside the soundscape and replicating the direction of sounds and spatial characteristics of a given environment. Whether it is a concert hall, a rainforest or a buzzling city – binaural sound makes you feel like you are there. With the creation of the AMBEO Smart Surround, Sennheiser will bring this sophisticated recording technology to an intuitive pair of consumer earphones for the first time. This easy-to-use product creates immersive, binaural audio that complements the high-quality video that is available from a wide range of consumer devices such as smartphones.
  
 “Today’s consumers are accustomed to capturing incredibly realistic video, producing 4K and 360° videos. Yet as mainstream technology makes immersive visual experiences ever more accessible, the power and emotion of this footage is too often let down by the quality of sound that these devices can capture. AMBEO Smart Surround is an innovative solution that closes this gap,” explains Dr. Andreas Sennheiser, co-CEO of Sennheiser. “With AMBEO Smart Surround we are taking the next step into the future of audio. We are inviting consumers to experience immersive sound by adding a recording earphone into our AMBEO technology program,” adds Co-CEO Daniel Sennheiser.
  
SIMPLE AND SPONTANEOUS The new AMBEO Smart Surround features a compact in-ear design that makes it ultra-portable and ideal for use with mobile devices. It also shares the convenience and simplicity of the smartphone experience: The intuitive handling makes the spontaneous capture of brilliant binaural sound as easy as shooting a high-definition video, and the 3D sound files recorded with the AMBEO Smart Surround can be enjoyed through any pair of stereo headphones.
  
 For the binaural audio recordings, the earhooks of the AMBEO Smart Surround are fitted with two quality microphones. The incredibly realistic, immersive effect is made possible by reproducing the subtle differences in timing, volume and timbre that occur as sounds from different directions reach each ear.
  
BRINGING BINAURAL AUDIO TO THE SMARTPHONE GENERATION With AMBEO Smart Surround, Sennheiser has reimagined binaural audio for a new generation. Previously, such recordings were made using dedicated professional solutions such as dummy heads. However, the new earphones apply today’s leading-edge technology, including the introduction of digital connectors such as Apple Lightning and USB-C, to offer this capability in a consumer device.
  
 Daniel Sennheiser explains that the product draws on the company’s 70-year heritage of innovation and its vision to shape the future of audio: “Perhaps more than any other company, Sennheiser can claim to have started the very first wave of binaural audio in the 1960s, with the creation of the first open headphone model – the HD 414.”
  
 “This same passion for innovation in audio will inspire a new wave of binaural sound for the digital age. We are very excited to see how consumers will embrace the creative possibilities that are opened up by this exciting technology,” Andreas Sennheiser says.
  
EXPERIENCE SMART SURROUND At CES, visitors will be given the opportunity to try the new prototypes for themselves in Sennheiser’s 3D Audio Experience Room. Inside, they will be surrounded by acoustical and visual impulses – an immersive experience that they are invited to explore and record with a pair of AMBEO Smart Surround and a smartphone. At the end of the demo, they can watch and listen again, and even share their videos online – all enhanced with stunning binaural sound.
  
 To learn more about the AMBEO Smart Surround and other new product highlights, visit Sennheiser in South Hall 1, Booth 20606.
  
 The AMBEO Smart Surround will be available in the second half of 2017.
  
  ​ AMBEO Smart Surround In-Ear​


----------



## LajostheHun

BT 5.0 is around the corner and APTX HD already in units. I think Aptx HD should have been implemented since CES is tech exhibit of new stuff at least that's the idea behind it. Still Sennheiser pushing BT is a good thing.
I'm also interested on their take on of binaural hopefully they bring a wireless version of that too on the market at a not too distant future?


----------



## beowulf

justrest said:


> What about IE800s or IE900?


 
  
 Indeed, I was hoping for a new IEM.


----------



## vrln

Solid new products, but I hope someone from the Head-Fi.org staff does an interview with Axel Grell at CES if he is attending. For example what happened to the black HDVD820 that was supposed to be released last October?


----------



## larryblock

I've spent months trying to stuff down several BT earphones that won't fit into my ears. I'd try to perhaps lift my ear upwards, outwards, sideways for insertion, and try every angle, and still they keep popping out. I don't think the ER4 was ever this difficult. After a while some kind of fatigue or soreness would invariably set in, and leave me to wonder why none of those products could pop in and just sit there and disappear -- and you know what, my reference point for a satisfying fit has been my Momentum IE.
  
 So perhaps I am exactly the target audience for this new MIE Wireless thing. But I wonder about the size of that collar, and whether I can tuck it under my T-shirts as I prefer. Or perhaps buy black duct tape to cover the sennheiser logo and lettering. Until I can check one out in person, though, no amount of brain-picking would resolve my doubts. Sennheiser prices also tend to be a little inflated where I live.
  
 So you know what I'll do for a few weeks: wear a lanyard around my neck, use a BT receiver and wrap my Momentum IE around that setup. Sounds like a sizable rig, but the setup goes under my T-shirt pretty well.


----------



## Levanter

sennheiser said:


> Thanks for sharing, @AxelCloris! I'll share the links and full press releases below:
> 
> http://www.sennheiser.com/ces-2017
> http://www.sennheiser.com/momentum-in-ear-wireless
> ...


 
  
  
 For only $200, this would really make me pissed if the only difference between HD 4.50BTNC and PXC-550 is only on the features where else the SQ and NC capability is the same.
 Care to elaborate on why the PXC-550 cost 2x more?


----------



## Rafique Adzam

I am so excited for the Momentum In Ear Wireless.It seems promising.I have been waiting for a wireless earphone by a quality company for some time now.Glad that Sennheiser could do this.I will surely buy these.I hope they improve the sound as I am not impressed with the sound of the original momentum in ear.The originals lack bass and the treble is too high.


----------



## dweaver

Just took a read through the 4.50 manual and it appears this headphone is missing several features that the 550 has so do feel there is quite a bit of difference on that front alone. Build wise the 4.50 also appears to be a lot more plastic as compared to the 550 so again this leans in favour for the 550. I can not find what the driver size is of the 550 but do see there is a difference in the frequency response between the 550 and 4.50 with the 550 going deeper and higher than the 4.50 so feel it's safe to assume the 4.50 will have a different driver. 

I was intrigued by the 4.30 when it was released so these new models really fascinate me. It would be be very cool to see how the 4.50 stacks up against the 550, to see what the differences are sonically speaking. My suspicion is the 4.50 will have a more V shaped consumer oriented signature but that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## Random Lunatic

justrest said:


> What about IE800s or IE900?


 
 The IE800 already sort of sounds like an "s" version, but an IE900 with proper cables would be nice


----------



## cellarbro

I second this! Could use a new IE800 with better cables


----------



## Dragonfly cobalt user

Ha ha , i would be very angry then)))


----------



## dweaver

Well I just picked up a pair of the HD 4.50 BTNC after a quick listen at the store. I really like how they sound. Unfortunately the I no longer have the 550 to compare them to so will not be able to do a proper A/B comparison sonically speaking. They don't have as many bells and whistles as the 550 and are a bit tighter on the head so not quite as comfy but they also have thicker pads so won't have the issue of people ears touching the drivers. My son has bigger ears than me and thry stick out on his head more than mine. He said his ears touch the sides a bit but not the drivers. He will try them for a couple hours later and let me know if they start to bother his ears.

I am surprised the 4.50 doesn't have it own thread or at least one combined withe 4.40BT as these sound very good and offer one heck of a bang for the buck compared to the Bose and Sony NC BT headphones and even the 550.

Will report back after I have more time with these.


----------



## asphirosis

I've been using the new Hooke Verse product from Hooke Audio - they're bluetooth headphones with binaural mics built right in the ears!  It integrates with iPhone and Android, and the sound quality is astounding!  They're less than $250, and they can record wired to a field recorder or wireless via bluetooth to store the tracks on the phone to share right away.  I've tried the "ears on a stick" thing too, but this style is the way to go.  Sennheiser still haven't release this Smart Surround, and I guarantee that it's going to be a butt load more than $250.  I highly recommend the Hooke Verse, for sure!


----------



## TJ Max (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey are there any third party Ear pads for the HD 4.50? The stock ear pads are too small, and combined with the clamping force of the headphones the parts of the pads that touch my ears starts to hurt after 20-30 mins or so.

Also can anyone compare them to the Sony MDR100ABN or Sony MDR1000x?


----------

